

Ask HN: What “machine” do you use for side projects - RestlessMind

I would like to know what &quot;machine&quot; does one use to develop side projects, since I do not want to do so on the company&#x27;s devices. Specifically:<p><pre><code>  1. laptop vs desktop
  2. OS : linux, OS X, Windows
  3. CPU &#x2F; RAM &#x2F; Disk specs
</code></pre>
I imagine different types of side projects, so it would be better if my setup is &quot;flexible&quot;:<p><pre><code>  1. Mobile apps (iOS, Android)
  2. Websites development (both FrontEnd &#x2F; BackEnd)
  3. Tinkering with Raspberry Pi</code></pre>
======
Ezhik
If you want iOS development, you have no choice but to use OS X.

I suppose in this case you are not really limited to just Apple devices,
though. My ThinkPad T420 runs OS X 10.10 perfectly, for example.

------
duncan_bayne
Lenovo ThinkPad L520 - does everything I need it to do (which, significantly,
doesn't include iOS / OSX development). Linux Mint 17.1 (still trying to
switch to FreeBSD but progress is slow), i7 CPU, 8GiB RAM, 128GiB SSD.

